# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  ko gõ được a còng

## giasuvietmy

mấy wuynh cho em hỏi sao máy của em không gõ được chữ a còng vậy ? thank :bawling:

----------


## chotoidi

bạn dùng win gì ? có một số bản win được nhái .nhưng gốc là của các nước như : hàn quốc , nhật , trung quốc , nga .chữ viết của họ khác nên họ đã thay đổi như vậy để cho phù hợp với việc gõ chữ của nước họ nên dẫn đến ta dùng nó ko phù hợp

còn nhiều nguyên nhân như kẻ nào đó đã thay đổi lại trật tự của bàn phím như : giấu phím , hoặc hoán đổi phím 

phím shift bị hỏng , phím @ bị hỏng ...vvv

----------


## 360vietnam

> còn nhiều nguyên nhân như kẻ nào đó đã thay đổi lại trật tự của bàn phím như : giấu phím , hoặc hoán đổi phím 
> 
> phím shift bị hỏng , phím @ bị hỏng ...vvv


có lẽ những cái này có khả năng hơn!

----------

